# Unusual activity with Klone in bypass mode.



## Svenson007 (May 4, 2022)

Hey guys I have a Klon to a friend which was fine when I shipped it. But he says the unity level is just beyond noon, and that in bypass mode the volume control still works! Obviously pics help etc. But I don’t have it back with me yet.

So just a shot in the dark type answers wound be really appreciated.

I feel like it has something to do with the buffer? Or maybe grounding?

P.a He says it sounds fantastic otherwise. 🤷🏻‍♂️ 

Cheers guys


----------



## Robert (May 5, 2022)

This is most likely a physical connection issue of some sort.

Either incorrect wiring, a bad footswitch, or something is making contact with something it shouldn't.


----------



## Coda (May 5, 2022)

The Kliche I built last summer does the same thing. It also only works with the jacks outside of the enclosure. I haven’t been able to fix it, but I suspect something with the dual gang pot. Double-check for anything grounding out.


----------



## Svenson007 (May 5, 2022)

Well over a hundred various builds now. And it’s really only Klon circuits that give me trouble. It’s weird.,,,,


----------



## giovanni (May 5, 2022)

I recently had some weird issues with my Paragon build that only occurred in the enclosure. It turned out to be a short between the LED bezel and the two tone pots (yes, both!). Does it work out of the enclosure?


----------



## Robert (May 5, 2022)

Coda said:


> It also only works with the jacks outside of the enclosure.



I knew I remembered someone else having a similar issue.   Definitely sounds like something making contact with the enclosure or metal body of some piece of hardware.


----------



## MichaelW (May 5, 2022)

The Kliche is one of the PCB's that kicked my ass. Finally gave up. Really weird I've built 3 successful ones. But my problem was no diode clipping at all. It was like the diodes weren't in the circuit. Never figured it out and just been salvaging parts off it as needed. (There's a boatload of electrolytic caps on it


----------



## Svenson007 (May 5, 2022)

giovanni said:


> I recently had some weird issues with my Paragon build that only occurred in the enclosure. It turned out to be a short between the LED bezel and the two tone pots (yes, both!). Does it work out of the enclosure?


I had this too! I ended up having to bend the legs a tiny bit of the potentiometer to give some space.


----------



## giovanni (May 5, 2022)

Svenson007 said:


> I had this too! I ended up having to bend the legs a tiny bit of the potentiometer to give some space.


I ended up using plastic bezel which was a peace of mind


----------



## Coda (May 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> I knew I remembered someone else having a similar issue.   Definitely sounds like something making contact with the enclosure or metal body of some piece of hardware.



https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/kliche-strange-issue….6978/

To the OP: quadruple-check that nothing is touching anything it shouldn’t…


----------



## benny_profane (May 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> I knew I remembered someone else having a similar issue.   Definitely sounds like something making contact with the enclosure or metal body of some piece of hardware.


@PedalPCB Can you add a note to the paragon build doc about potential shorting with metal bezels. This is a recurring troubleshooting issue.


----------



## Svenson007 (May 17, 2022)

Robert said:


> This is most likely a physical connection issue of some sort.
> 
> Either incorrect wiring, a bad footswitch, or something is making contact with something it shouldn't.


The first thing was correct. I ran a guitar pick between the dual pot and the pcb. And somehow that solved the issue. Must have been some microscopic connection of some sort? Crazy. I removed the pot and slapped some electrical tape on it just in case.


----------



## HamishR (May 18, 2022)

The main problem I have had with Klones is that I never like them. I've built a few... The one which really bums me out is the Duocast. I've built three. The first one worked perfectly except I used a 3-way switch instead of a DPDT. The second never worked at all. Not a peep. Checked component values, polarity of caps, soldering - everything. Never got any sound at all. So I built a third exactly how I built the second and it works perfectly.


----------



## Svenson007 (May 18, 2022)

HamishR said:


> The main problem I have had with Klones is that I never like them. I've built a few... The one which really bums me out is the Duocast. I've built three. The first one worked perfectly except I used a 3-way switch instead of a DPDT. The second never worked at all. Not a peep. Checked component values, polarity of caps, soldering - everything. Never got any sound at all. So I built a third exactly how I built the second and it works perfectly.


Yeah I’ve always been luke warm on Klons. I’ve found it handy to have around though. Sounds nicer then an ehx soul food I had for a bit. That really bums me out about the duocast! I just ordered a couple … and the not so cheap transformers.


----------



## giovanni (May 18, 2022)

HamishR said:


> The main problem I have had with Klones is that I never like them. I've built a few... The one which really bums me out is the Duocast. I've built three. The first one worked perfectly except I used a 3-way switch instead of a DPDT. The second never worked at all. Not a peep. Checked component values, polarity of caps, soldering - everything. Never got any sound at all. So I built a third exactly how I built the second and it works perfectly.


Are the Klon and Broadcast similar? I thought they were pretty different?


----------



## Svenson007 (May 18, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Are the Klon and Broadcast similar? I thought they were pretty different?


They are fairly different. I think he was just talking about circuits that gave him trouble.


----------



## Svenson007 (May 18, 2022)

HamishR said:


> The main problem I have had with Klones is that I never like them. I've built a few... The one which really bums me out is the Duocast. I've built three. The first one worked perfectly except I used a 3-way switch instead of a DPDT. The second never worked at all. Not a peep. Checked component values, polarity of caps, soldering - everything. Never got any sound at all. So I built a third exactly how I built the second and it works perfectly.


Ahhhhh that’s a bummer. I just ordered a couple Duocast pcb’s… and transformers etc. Hope I have some good luck from the pedal gods.


----------



## HamishR (May 19, 2022)

Sorry - went off-topic. Yeah as Svenson007 says, they are very different pedals. But Klons have always worked for me as far as I can remember except for the bit where I want to use them. I have friends who rave about them but they do nothing for me.


----------

